# Internal bleeding!!!



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

My Oranda goldfish has a small spot on his left side that is bleeding. I assume its internal because its not getting in the tank. I'm not sure what he did but he had the same thing in the same place about a month ago and now its back. I'm sure how to describe it.... I will try to post some pics tomorrow!

If you know of anything please post it! I NEED to help him. He was my first fish!

Thanks!


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

not much you can do about that hope it doesn't get infected if it seems like it's getting worse you'll have to quarentine and treat with tetracyclin which by the way will kill nitrifying bacteria so don't treat in your main tank maybe there's some random sharp edge in the tank? it could also be an internal parasite like hole in the head disease that the fish is semi fighting off got any pictures? what you describe sounds more like external bleeding...


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

Now that you mention it i did break up and put some terracota pots in it. There is a sharp, jagged edge on one of them. Should I smooth it down?

By the way, Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It may be a good idea to smooth it down ortake it out of the tank.,


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree


----------

